# Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Có Nóng Lưng Không?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (31/7/19)

Hiện tượng khi nằm nệm khiến lưng bị nóng, bí bách chảy mồ hôi khiến người nằm khó chịu phải hay trở mình liên tục khiến giấc ngủ chập chờn không ngon giấc.

Để có một giấc ngủ ngon cần được tác động từ nhiều yếu tố khác nhau như không gian, cách bày trí căn phòng, phong thủy chiếc giường nhưng đặc biệt đó chính là một tấm nệm, là nguyên nhân chính tạo nên giấc ngủ ngon hay không?  Hiện tượng nóng lưng khi nằm khá phồ biến nhưng với thiết kế cùng công nghệ mới hiện nay  sẽ là một yếu tố cần được xem xét và khắc phục.

*Chất liệu của dòng nệm cao su nhân tạo*
Mousse PolyUrethane là một chất thông dụng trong ngành trang trí nội thất, cũng là nguyên liệu chính để làm nên một tấm nệm cao su nhân tạo, là sản phẩm đang dần thay thế đệm cao su truyền thống. Nhưng sản phẩm vẫn giữ được độ đàn hồi và dễ chịu của nệm cao su thiên nhiên vì độ đàn hồi cao mà chất kiệu polyurethane mang lại.

Hầu hết các dòng nệm của Tatana hiện nay đã giải đáp, khắc phục được tình trạng bí bách này.

Với thiết kế dạng hình học của chất liệu polyurethane dạng bọt khí hở giúp duy trì cần bằng nhiệt với môi trường bên ngoài.






_Cấu trúc lỗ thoáng khí thông minh_​

Được thiết kế áo nệm sử dụng vải 4D spacer độc đáo với công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí.
Giúp thông thoáng bề mặt lưng khi nằm, thấm hút hồ môi.
Hạn chế tối đa vi khuẩn ẩm mốc do mồ hôi gây ra.
Đồ đàn hồi cao, mousse polyurethane có khả năng chống biến dạng do ngoại lực gây ra, là sản phẩm khi dùng trong một thời gian sẽ không có hiện tượng xẹp lún.
*Lợi ích một tấm nệm cao su mang lại*
Được sản xuất với công nghệ tiên tiến cùng nguyên liệu là mousse polyurthane nên có độ bền cao. Với đa số những dòng cao su thời gian bảo hành trên 10 năm sử dụng.

Mặc dù khác nhau về nguyên liệu sản xuất nhưng dòng nệm cao su nhân tạo vẫn còn nhiều đặc tính của dòng nệm thiên nhiên bao gồm cả độ đàn hồi và êm ái, mà giá thành lại không quá cao, nên là sự lựa chọn ưu tiên cho gia đình mà không lo về tài chính.

Chính vì sự êm ái cùng độ đàn hồi lớn cũng chính là sự lựa chọn cho những người có căn bệnh về đau lưng, đau cột sống.

Với kết cấu chặt chẽ của tấm nệm, sẽ không gây ra tiếng động hay rung rinh khi trở mình làm ảnh hưởng đến người bên cạnh.






_Một tấm nệm phù hợp sẽ mang lại giấc ngủ ngon_​
Hi vọng bài viết trên sẽ giúp bạn hiểu về nguyên liệu và lợi ích của một tấm nệm cao su nhân tạo mang lại cũng như có thể tự giải đáp được câu hỏi nệm cao su nhân tạo nằm có bị nóng không? Từ đó có thể đặt ra những tiêu chí chung giúp bạn chọn cho mình một tấm đệm ưng ý!

*TATANA*​


----------

